

GoldRunner, Vivian Rosenthal and Augmented Reality - l33tbro
http://motionographer.com/2012/12/10/goldrunner-vivian-rosenthal-and-life-after-tronic/#more-49778

======
anon6567
I heard Ms. Rosenthal speak at a VLAB panel discussion @ Stanford, she didn't
have anything interesting to say other than parrot the other panelist. She had
a gimmicky concept with no tech background or demo to show off. I highly doubt
the TV show will have real AR, it will just be super imposed post editing to
make it look like people are using devices that have AR apps installed.

